# Doom 4



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2014)

The next Doom's teaser has surfaced. Therefore I think it's high time to start this thread.





> We already knew a new Doom game was incoming, thanks to Bethesda's promised beta access for pre-orderers of Wolfenstein: The New Order. Now we get a tiny CGI glimpse to further moisten our appetites, and the promise of more info to come.
> 
> The full reveal will take place in the only location an Id game's unveiling can: QuakeCon. The event, this year running from July 17 to July 20, promises a much more enlightening look at this latest trip to Hell.
> 
> For now then, sit back and bask in the unholy glow of the newly designed Cyberdemon.



Source : Doom teaser trailer promises QuakeCon reveal | PC Gamer

- - - Updated - - -

I think this is going to be similar to Doom 2 : Hell On Earth.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow! Such cyber! much demon! many amaze!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2014)

I have nostalgia towards Doom series, especially doom 3. Can't wait to play this.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2014)

lol...

I read it "Dhoom 4" and was surprised to read "Bethesda" building it. Then I read the title again...properly.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

rhitwick said:


> lol...
> 
> I read it "Dhoom 4" and was surprised to read "Bethesda" building it. Then I read the title again...properly.



You made me cry for a moment :'(

Doom, mother of all FPS horror, is coming back! it..itss baack! ii.itss coming folks...!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You made me cry for a moment :'(
> 
> Doom, mother of all FPS horror, is coming back! it..itss baack! ii.itss coming folks...!!!



I remember it playing 2nd time with cheats, just for fun. Enabled god mode. And voila!! the boss were given this god mode as well


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2014)

The boss cannot die by conventional weapons. You have to use the soul cube.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

Final boss?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Final boss?



Yes.

Specifically this guy : Cyberdemon (Doom 3) - The Doom Wikia - Doom, Doom 2, Doom 3, and more

- - - Updated - - -

Just as a reminder here are some of the (supposedly) Doom 4 concept art that leaked in 2012

*www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/02/29/purported-doom-4-images-surface.aspx


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Final boss?



Use the cube.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2014)

hmm... will get Doom BFG edition if its worth it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

lol love the door open sound, such nostalgia


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> lol love the door open sound, such nostalgia



Door open sound? Are you mistaking Doom for Wolfenstein 3D?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

0:57, if you have played original doom, you will recognize this sound


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2014)

Shotgun reloading sound.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> 0:57, if you have played original doom, you will recognize this sound



It's been a long time since I played the original Doom.

I remember the door sound from Wolfenstein 3D more vividly.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 13, 2014)

Doom 3 was a bad ass game can't wait for this one!


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 13, 2014)

Is it titled Doom 4 or just Doom?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2014)

Remind1990 said:


> Doom 3 was a bad ass game can't wait for this one!


AFAIK, this will be more like original Doom and not like Doom 3..
Its not going to be a horror/shadow shooter


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> AFAIK, this will be more like original Doom and not like Doom 3..
> Its not going to be a horror/shadow shooter



I hope so. But I don't think that would go well with the Gen Y gamers these days.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hope so. But I don't think that would go well with the Gen Y gamers these days.



Either way would really play it  !


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2014)

warfreak said:


> Wow! Such cyber! much demon! _so _amaze!



Fixed
*ih1.redbubble.net/image.16374882.7331/sticker,375x360.png


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Is it titled Doom 4 or just Doom?



So many games are losing the numbers these days. So I guess this one will lose it too.

- - - Updated - - -

A full Doom 4 reveal can be expected during QuakeCon.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Al full Doom 4 reveal can be expected *tomorrow during QuakeCon.*



QuakeCon will run from 17th to 20th July? Or June?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2014)

July. Not June. That was a typo.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Fixed
> *ih1.redbubble.net/image.16374882.7331/sticker,375x360.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

Time to bake some raps with that shotgun, am so gonna b**ch slap other AAAs when it comes out. DOOM FTW!!! 

Doom Gameplay Unveiled at QuakeCon 2014 - IGN



> "Doom is not about about taking cover"





> Classic Doom weapons, including the fan-favorite double-barrell shotgun return. Plasma rifle, rocket launcher, and the good old chainsaw were also shown off.





> Hellknights, cyberdemons, revenants, mancubii, and other classic monsters were spotted throughout the demo.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2014)

Old school mechanics?

That means it will be similar to Serious Sam.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Old school mechanics?
> 
> That means it will be similar to Serious Sam.



not that akin to deification


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't wait to see some gameplay footage.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can't wait to see some gameplay footage.





> Bethesda and id Software unveiled their newest version of Doom at this year's QuakeCon. *Only the attendees were able to see the actual gameplay footage of the re-envisioned rendition of the classic first-person shooter*. Turns out, *the QuakeCon goers will be the only outsiders to see Doom for a very, very, very long time to come.*



 To maybe give a week or so before showing it publicly is one thing...but 5+ months? That, to me, is just sacrilege


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2014)

I just hope that its as good as expected. Big series are falling on their faces these days.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I just hope that its as good as expected. Big series are falling on their faces these days.



Not really. Our expectations are way too much


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ca1cHfu1cso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Looks not so good.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

YES!

It's finally coming.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Looks not so good.



Well, we should wait for the gameplay and then see how it is.

Also, it is still in development. It's still a long way from being released.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

Audio effects are intimidating, especially.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2015)

Nothing particularly interesting about sound effects.

Mad Max has the effects.
[YOUTUBE]5RRCQONzVb4[/YOUTUBE]

  [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION]
Without Carmack, I don't see much value in the game. Still I am waiting for the surprise.

Bethesda sued Carmack when he left for Oculus Rift.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

They are trying to bring Doom back to its roots as a high action shooter unlike the slow paced Doom 3. It's possible that Sonic Mayhem is producing the soundtrack for this one as they have always done. I am expecting a Shadow Warrior or Painkiller like gameplay for this one.

But yeah, without Carmack Id is nothing. But then Id has never been the same since Bethesda acquired it.


----------



## warfreak (May 26, 2015)

We can expect more info on it on E3 this June. Hopefully they release gameplay footage to let us know that actual work on the game has started.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2015)

Yes.

Gameplay is expected to be revealed at E3. It is mentioned in that teaser.

Also, they have already been working on it for a long time. They even revealed the gameplay secretly to a few selected journalists at QuakeCon last year.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 1, 2015)

Till that time, we can enjoy the remake of DOOM 2 in UE4 

Alpha v0.2 download - Doom 2 Remake Game - Mod DB


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

Its been stated it will be more actiony like the original doom games than the pure survival horror of Doom 3.. Honestly, I loved Doom3 but Id be inclined to see what they have in store anyway 

Also, I want in-monster fighting to be back.. A clusterf*ck of Arch-ville vs a single CyberDemon.. Oh damn the memories


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2015)

The Archvile can resurrect the Cyberdemon?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

Arch ville cant ressurect CyberDemon, Mastermind or another Arch ville.. except this, it can ressurect anything, provided its not blown to bits using rockets/plasma


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Till that time, we can enjoy the remake of DOOM 2 in UE4
> 
> Alpha v0.2 download - Doom 2 Remake Game - Mod DB



They got a no go response from bethesda. There wont be any progress in this mod. Unless they change the name and remove any likeness to doom.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2015)

^Thats really strange considering the fact that bethesda themselves are promoting Skywind development..
Perhaps its because of a different engine altogether


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Thats really strange considering the fact that bethesda themselves are promoting Skywind development..
> Perhaps its because of a different engine altogether



Perhaps they would have changed their mind if it were Id Tech 5 instead of Unreal engine.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Thats really strange considering the fact that bethesda themselves are promoting Skywind development..
> Perhaps its because of a different engine altogether



It's because the mod is standalone. So, you are not buying the original game to play the mod. 

I think Skywind requires users to purchase original game.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's because the mod is standalone. So, you are not buying the original game to play the mod.
> 
> I think Skywind requires users to purchase original game.



AFAIK, Skywind uses both Morrowind's and Skyrim's assets. That would mean that you have to own both if you want to play Skywind.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 3, 2015)

I never knew about this article, this guy was present at the Doom 4 gameplay reveal at QuakeCon and here is his description of the gameplay: Doom [4] reveal first impressions - Doomworld Forums



> Let's get right to the point. No questions were taken and very little was said. About 10 to 15 minutes were shown on a PC with someone playing live. The following are my observations, presented as objectively as I can manage:
> 
> Doom is a remake of the original and is set on Mars, though additional locations seem likely.
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

From the same thread:



> Marty Stratton, executive producer of the game, said that it begins just outside of an outpost on Mars at the beginning of a demon invasion. He said there's more to the story, but that was all they were going to disclose at this point.
> 
> First off, I can confirm that what we were shown was NOT a pre-recorded demo, it was real-time game play that an id employee was playing on stage. As for the basics, I can't confirm or disconfirm whether there was regen health. I don't recall him picking up a lot of health, and the player HUD was mostly obscured by the head of the person sitting in front of me. There was a weapon wheel graphical display on the screen of the player helmet, and the HUD also notified him of things like atmospheric changes and on one occasion, a 'detected threat' (an enemy that had already come into view.) No cinematics at all from what I saw, with the possible exception of the very end of the demo (more on that later). There were a couple points where the control was briefly taken from the player, such as when he was hoisting himself up onto a ledge that he'd jumped up to grab. Most of the classic weapons made appearances: the pump shotgun, the double barrel, the plasma rifle, rocket launcher and chainsaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, Doom's gameplay has been made public.

Bethesda's official Doom gameplay trailer:


----------



## netizen3000 (Jun 16, 2015)

Promising game play can't wait 
I too agree, the pickup items seemed out of place it just doesn't give the horror feel


----------



## Desmond (Jun 17, 2015)

They want to make this more action oriented like the original Doom was.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

netizen3000 said:


> Promising game play can't wait
> I too agree, the pickup items seemed out of place it just doesn't give the horror feel



For example ?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

I think he means that it seems too arcade-ish. But then again, the original Doom was somewhat arcade-ish and this one is a reboot of the original.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2015)

Doom announces closed alpha.

Closed alpha footage:


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2016)

Doom seems like nice mindless fun, but at this point I don't have much confidence on it. It seems too generic with no context on the storyline. I understand that the original Doom 1 and 2 didn't have any significant storyline either. But a lot of games have set the standard higher since then and this current Doom's formula seems too stale in this generation. It's possible that they could reveal some barebones story lines in the future. But for now, its just seems like any other shooter, just on a bigger budget.


----------



## snap (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2016)

That announcer voice seems ripped off from Halo. Almost seems like they want to compete with it.

But multiplayer seems decent. Nice mechanics, turning into a demon and ****.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 1, 2016)

12 mins of the Single Player campaign:


----------



## anwarabir (May 2, 2016)

i want this game:sad_NF:


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2016)

Just my kind of game...Mindless shooting in between RPG sessions.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 12, 2016)

Steam reduced the price of DOOM to match with retail version (still expensive ₹2999)


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2016)

If it's worth it then it's worth it, depending upon reviews.

Otherwise, there is always next year sales.


----------



## snap (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2016)

FPS orgasm


----------



## warfreak (May 13, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Steam reduced the price of DOOM to match with retail version (still expensive ₹2999)



That's ₹2999 for the base game and an additional ₹3000 for season pass(Additional multiplayer maps). Same thing happened with Fallout 4. Hope we see regional pricing implemented for bethesda games soon. Most AAA games retail between ₹999-1799 these days.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 13, 2016)

warfreak said:


> That's ₹2999 for the base game and an additional ₹3000 for season pass(Additional multiplayer maps). Same thing happened with Fallout 4. Hope we see regional pricing implemented for bethesda games soon. Most AAA games retail between ₹999-1799 these days.



Sooner or later, it is going to happen.


----------



## ZTR (May 13, 2016)

warfreak said:


> That's ₹2999 for the base game and an additional ₹3000 for season pass(Additional multiplayer maps). Same thing happened with Fallout 4. Hope we see regional pricing implemented for bethesda games soon. Most AAA games retail between ₹999-1799 these days.


They are following EA's strategy where each game costs around the game everywhere 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

All Bethesda titles are like that.


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2016)

TotalBiscuit comments on Doom's campaign.


----------



## Alok (May 14, 2016)

gameranand said:


> All Bethesda titles are like that.



Only Bethesda game that I got for super cheap was Skyrim Legendary Edition (~2$);last steam sale .


----------

